# :(



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't really know where to put this under, my mum decided she had enough with the "butthead" stage, without telling me, phoned up a friend who thn called VPD (Vancouver Police Dept.) about donating a GSD....I basically found out they were coming today last night. Not much time to prep.

They came today, they're at the park testing him out...will leave with him today if they think he's suited for police dog work.

I know he'll probably be happier, but that makes me feel maybe just 0.1% better about giving him up. Wasn't my idea, wasn't consulted.

Terribly unhappy.

I'm really gonna miss him.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

amaris said:


> I don't really know where to put this under, my mum decided she had enough with the "butthead" stage, without telling me, phoned up a friend who thn called VPD (Vancouver Police Dept.) about donating a GSD....I basically found out they were coming today last night. Not much time to prep.
> 
> They came today, they're at the park testing him out...will leave with him today if they think he's suited for police dog work.
> 
> ...




Why didn't she consult you? Is it just because he's in the "butt head" stage, or is there something else? That is very sad, and I am sorry you have to go through it. I know how hard it can be!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

does your breeder have anything about first right of refusal? If so she may get in some trouble for not contacting the breeder first. I'm so sorry you are going through this I know how hard it is to lose your dog no matter the reason.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Apparently mum phoned the breeder, breeder said it was fine to go ahead to rehome as long as we inform her who he goes to...i


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow. Who paid for the dog?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

amaris said:


> Apparently mum phoned the breeder, breeder said it was fine to go ahead to rehome as long as we inform her who he goes to...i



That is so sad! Is it because he's in the butt head stage, or some other reason?


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Butt head stage, she can't stand the chewing, the refusing to listen, the "grumbling" when he does listen and destroying his bed was the last straw i guess.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

amaris said:


> Butt head stage, she can't stand the chewing, the refusing to listen, the "grumbling" when he does listen and destroying his bed was the last straw i guess.



Oh wow! Every dog goes through that stage. He just needs more training, and no chewing spray sometimes helps. He probably needs more exercise. I don't know the situation with all that, but I really do feel for you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you are over 18, you are the legal owner of the dog. Your mom cannot give it away. Besides, if it's _the_ Mittlewest, I don't think the breeder would allow this?
Where do you live?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no....that's so unfair.  . Yep, I'm pretty sure they all go through that stage. So what happens if they think he won't work out for police work?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What??!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wait, this is the dog you got one month ago?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

amaris said:


> Butt head stage, she can't stand the chewing, the refusing to listen, the "grumbling" when he does listen and destroying his bed was the last straw i guess.


What the heck??!?! This is so wrong on so many levels  I hope everything works out in your favor...


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am confused. You mean, the dog you wanted for 18 years? If you are over 18 and this is your dog then you should have a say as to what happens with Munich. You sound so matter-of-fact about this.  This is horrible. Poor Munich.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are 18 and your mom is trying to give away YOUR dog that belongs to you, isn't she stealing? Maybe you should inform the cops that while they are still there.

Why aren't you fighting for this dog?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

amaris said:


> Butt head stage, she can't stand the chewing, the refusing to listen, the "grumbling" when he does listen and destroying his bed was the last straw i guess.


This is all very typical of a young GSD. You've only had him just over a month, I wouldn't expect him to "listen" to you yet, he can't possibly have had much training in that short amount of time, or much time for a bond to develop. He's also smack dab in the middle of prime chewing age, something that can be managed by not leaving him with chewable things unsupervised, by teaching him what's his and what's not his, and then simply - time and maturity.

It's sad that your mother is taking away the dog you've wanted for such a long time because he's acting like a dog. Unfortunately, whatever problems you're currently experiencing with him can be fixed with training, but I don't know if your mother's expectations, which are apparently totally unrealistic, can be. 

Why do you think he would be happier as a police dog than as a family companion? Nothing that you've mentioned so far seems to suggest that, is there something else?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If the owner (18 yr old person) still lives at *home*......the mother has the *right* to re-home the dog....it is after all....*her* home.
Children that live at home, financed by their parents.....have the obligation to abide by the rules and wishes of their parents.
At 18yrs old....you are still a "child", a "dependant"....and the parent is still *legally* responsible for many things, IF they live under their roof.
*If the parent is "paying"....the parent is "saying"....

I don't think it *feels right*....or it should have been done in that particular way......but ultimately, the parent has the say so, if the dog & child still lives under their roof. JMO


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, Robin, but if the dog is legally the OPs, not the mother's she cannot give it away. If that's the case, she may not be legally able to give the dog away or sign it up for police academy. 

She can kick the dog out, and if the dog belongs to the OP, at that point he/she has to make a choice to either move out w/the dog, or give the dog up.

But the legal owner would be the one to make that choice, not anyone else. 
I might add, I'm not sure who is the legal owner of this particular dog, I'm just saying that there's laws that make dogs our property when we purchase or own them.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We are talking 2 different things....."legality" and "reality".
If the child is living at home......mom makes the rules, and justly should.
This is only "illegal" if the child (*if* the legal owner on *paperwork*) decides to make it a legal matter for the courts.....
This is more "domestic".....mom is apparently *done* with behavior problems (whether normal or not)....and has made the decision to re-home the dog.
The last type of advice "we" should give a young adult, that still lives at home, financed by their parent(s)...is to "challenge" or disregard their wishes or rules......telling them to move out and care for themselves, would be a more productive response.


Wanted to add: If my child, still lived at home (as a young adult)...and *I *was still providing _shelter,_ _food _and _finances...._and this *exact* situation occured....? If MY child told me that *I LEGALLY had no right to re-home the dog,......my response would be.....*really?...*watch me**.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well yeah, I understand. We have our soon-to-be-20yr. old disabled son still living w/us, and he abides by our rules. Luckily I understand how dogs are and how they can be, or he wouldn't have _his_ dog!

The problem as I see it, with the OPs situation is that the police academy may not take the dog if it's legally someone else's dog. Or it may fail and as someone else asked, what then??
Even in rescue, when taking owner surrenders, we make sure that the legal owner signs over the dog, not someone who just doesn't want to deal with the dog any longer


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think you two are splitting hairs over the ownership issue. If you read the OP's past posts it sounds like the parents bought the dog for their daughter. 

And, just out of curiosity, would you buy your child a very expensive WGSL dog, have him shipped from the other side of the States to B.C. and then after a month offer the dog to the p.d. b/c he was acting like a typical gsd adolescent?

Because that's what seems like the real problem here...that and the fact that the breeder has no interest in what happens to their dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

True. All of it


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Of course.....the "legal/papered" owner would need to sign off on the dog.....
I just get "crazed" whenever I hear people tell young adults that still reside at home (under the welfare) of their parents......that they have "legal" rights against their parents.....(for numerous reasons, not just dog/animal related situations).
If children are not being mentally, physically abused....then we (the adult/older) generation should not encourage the *YOU HAVE LEGAL RIGHTS* mentality in our young adults against their parents.....
This world has become such a cesspool of "sue happy" individuals, children that have NO respect for authority or adult figures & can't mind my own business persons.....that we should all be careful in what we recommend & provide opinions to.....
...again, this is just my "parental type" opinion & honesty, since I have grown, 3 young adults of my own.....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Bow Wow....I agree.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> If you are 18 and your mom is trying to give away YOUR dog that belongs to you, isn't she stealing? Maybe you should inform the cops that while they are still there.
> 
> Why aren't you fighting for this dog?


 
That's right - if you are independent, then just move out into your own place and then you can decide on what goes on in YOUR place.


BTW, if you bought and paid for the dog, I don't think that she can just give it away.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

There is also an "Asian family dynamic" happening here mayhaps that is different from maybe what everyone else is used to. Asian children typically remain dependent on their parents a bit longer, and the parent typically has more authority. The culture is to respect elders without question. 

That may be why the poster feels so hopeless. They aren't in a position to make statements about their parents or the dog. 

I wish it would go the other way for you. Puppy isn't out of her crate unless I am home and directly looking at her. If the police academy does not go, maybe more crating and working with a trainer would help resolve your issues? 

It might help if your mom never has to be responsible to supervise or deal with the after math of your dog. It certainly has worked in my house. Parents hear of puppy's training problems but never see damages. Parents see me work hard at training and feel a bit more understanding and accommodating. 

Please keep us posted. I'd be devastated if it were me.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Of course.....the "legal/papered" owner would need to sign off on the dog.....
> I just get "crazed" whenever I hear people tell young adults that still reside at home (under the welfare) of their parents......that they have "legal" rights against their parents.....(for numerous reasons, not just dog/animal related situations).
> If children are not being mentally, physically abused....then we (the adult/older) generation should not encourage the *YOU HAVE LEGAL RIGHTS* mentality in our young adults against their parents.....
> This world has become such a cesspool of "sue happy" individuals, children that have NO respect for authority or adult figures & can't mind my own business persons.....that we should all be careful in what we recommend & provide opinions to.....
> ...again, this is just my "parental type" opinion & honesty, since I have grown, 3 young adults of my own.....


 
:thumbup: this happened to me once . I was 20 , it was my parents house , their money, even the gum i chewed on was with their money. so when they decided to give our dog away to their friend, i literally had no say in it. oh yes thhere were fights, tears, resentment etc. but their house, their money, their rules. Doesnt matter if u are 18 or 80, question is who is the financier here? 
OP i feel your pain. wish there was a better solution to this.:hug: moral of the story-( _*and this is not targeted to the op or anyone else here, its just a harsh lesson i learnt*_ ) if u cannot afford it, cannot establish ur ownership rights fully, cannot finance it- stay away from it!, because its never going to be truly urs.
Again feel very sorry for the OP


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I feel for the OP but becoming a canine police dog isn't the end of the world. May be a great placement for the dog ,give him what he craves!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Waiting to hear from the OP.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope all works out. I read some past threads stating he was destroying other things in the house. I can see how the mother would be very upset about that. It also shows he has more freedom than he has earned.

If he does not go to the police I would recommend coming up with a written action plan that involves a lot of obedience a lot of excercise, and full supervision when he is not crated. Maybe if you wrote something up as an agreement with your mother and had objectives (nothing chewed up, dog supervised, etc) you could work through it. You cannot let this dog push you around and maybe that is part of her concern. 

Young dogs can be a handful, some more than others, maybe you are in over your head. Honestly, I would not give a dog that age a dog bed in the first place. I neglected my 8 month old puppy's manners training some due to dealing with health issues with the other dogs and am having to catch up and it is a LOT of work. Last night, he tried to eat the sofa, an end table, and try pull a blanket off the sofa all in the course of 45 minutes...that was after excercising him. He did no damage to anything but I was on top of him the whole time.

I know we will get past it but I have had several GSDs over the years and know there is light at the end of the tunnel. This is not something your mother probably sees right now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Robin, if you own the dog, your living with your parents, well your parents are the ones paying the bills, giving you a roof over your head, what they say goes.

OP could always move out if they are of legal age and take the dog with them

OR the OP, could step up, supervise the dog better since it is "their" dog , and learn to be a responsible owner. 

It's not the dogs fault he has to much freedom and sounds like little to no supervision.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Rocky is going through the " I don't have to listen to you because....." stage. I am tethering him to me now anytime he is in the house. It is amazing how quickly it has worked. Don't get me wrong he still gets wired up but at least I can correct him quickly now. He's pulled me over(I was sitting in a recliner) twice now. He turns around and looks at me like "did I do that?" Funny now....not so much at the time He gets his free, out of crate, time as long as he is settled down. Yes I have rope burned hands and some bruises but we are both learning and our relationship is growing.:wub:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> I just get "crazed" whenever I hear people tell young adults that still reside at home (under the welfare) of their parents......that they have "legal" rights against their parents.....(for numerous reasons, not just dog/animal related situations).
> If.


I agree. Was not implying that she should pursue this issue in court. What I meant to say was that since she is the owner of the dog, she can chose to do what she needs to do in order to keep her pet. This could include her moving out. In no way shape or form did I mean to suggest to the OP to engage in some sort of legal battle over the dog. It just appears to me that the OP has not made an effort to find alternatives..such as trying to find her own place. I guess it was more the tone of the post...so matter-of-factly and emotionless that stumped me but that could just be because she didn't really explain a lot thereby leaving a lot of room for assumptions. The bottom line is that I wish for Munich to be placed where she/he fits best and is happy and well cared for.


----------

